# Hướng dẫn cách pha sữa aptamil Anh số 3



## babyhouselove22145 (11/8/21)

*Hướng dẫn cách pha sữa aptamil Anh số 3*

Được đánh giá là một trong những sản phẩm dành cho trẻ tốt nhất hiện nay, Aptamil luôn luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu. Để sản phẩm phát huy tốt nhất hiệu quả, các gia đình cần biết xem kỹ hướng dẫn về việc pha sữa. Và bài viết dưới đây sẽ cung cấp thông tin và hướng dẫn cách pha sữa aptamil anh số 3 cho mọi người nhé!

*1. Thông tin chi tiết về sữa Aptamil Anh *

*



*


Chắc chắn khi mua nhiều gia đình sẽ quan tâm đến thành phần có trong dòng sữa này. Aptamil Anh có công thức pronutra+ là sự kết hợp độc đáo của GOS/FOS tương ứng với tỷ lệ 9:1 duy nhất được các nhà nghiên cứu khoa học hàng đầu chứng nhận.


Không chỉ vậy, sữa còn chứa hỗn hợp LCPs (*DHA/AA và các omega 3/6*) cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trí não, đặc biệt là thị giác, cân nặng của trẻ. Một thành phần quan trọng không thể không nhắc đến chính là sắt, vitamin cũng như khoáng chất thiết yếu cho sự phát triển của trẻ. 


Với thành phần 100% là hàng nội địa cùng *hàm lượng DHA* & *vitamin D* cao, sữa hỗ trợ phát triển trí não, hệ xương chắc khỏe cho trẻ.


Trong những sản phẩm thuộc thương hiệu aptamil phải nhắc đến aptamil anh lùn. Với kết cấu khá độc đáo những thành phần vượt trội hơn hẳn khi chứa gần như tất cả các vitamin và khoáng chất quan trọng có trong sữa mẹ. 


Không chỉ vậy, sữa Aptamil Anh lùn còn giàu DHA giúp bé phát triển trí não, thị giác, chứa nucleotides bổ sung cho hệ miễn dịch. Hàm lượng sắt có trong sữa cũng rất cao phục vụ cho việc phát triển chiều cao, cân nặng. 


Canxi cũng chứa một lượng dồi dào và prebiotics giúp sản sinh ra nhiều vi khuẩn có lợi, hạn chế vi khuẩn có hại cho hệ tiêu hoá. Các bệnh liên quan đến hệ miễn dịch như táo bón cũng được hạn chế. Đặc biệt, _trong Aptamil Anh dạng thấp không chứa gluten, protein dễ gây nên các bệnh về đường tiêu hoá ở bé._

*2. Giải đáp 2 câu hỏi thắc mắc của mẹ bỉm khi chọn mua Aptamil *

Việc cân nhắc trước khi thay sữa khác cho con luôn khiến mẹ đau đầu với nhiều câu hỏi. Nếu như mẹ cũng đang có những thắc mắc dưới đây, hãy tham khảo câu trả lời chi tiết để có cái nhìn cụ thể nhất về dòng sữa này.

*2.1 Sữa Aptamil Anh có tăng cân không?*

*



*


Thấu hiểu được nỗi lo lắng về cân nặng dường như là vấn đề quan trọng quyết định sự phát triển của trẻ, Aptamil đã cho ra dòng sản phẩm đặc biệt từ Anh. Với những thành phần dinh dưỡng thúc đẩy quá trình tăng cân của trẻ, sữa aptamil được khá nhiều gia đình lựa chọn. 


Ưu điểm lớn nhất của dòng sản phẩm này để các bà mẹ biết đến và lựa chọn chính là công thức chuẩn nằm trong top 3 loại giúp bé tăng cân. Điều đặc biệt là dòng sữa này không khiến trẻ tăng cân quá nhanh mà phát triển đều đặn. 


Bởi trong sữa chứa nhiều thành phần dinh dưỡng tốt cho hệ tiêu hoá, giúp hỗ trợ trẻ hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng từ từ, không béo phì. Bên cạnh đó, trẻ sử dụng sữa Aptamil Anh sẽ được phát triển chiều cao, tăng khả năng nhanh nhạy và cơ thể trở nên cứng cáp hơn.


Tuy nhiên, có một điều mẹ cần lưu ý, đặc biệt là vớ trẻ nhỏ trong giai đoạn phát triển mạnh từ 1 tuổi. Tương ứng với độ tuổi này chính sữa Aptamil số 3, vì vậy để không làm bay mất các dưỡng chất mẹ cần biết cách pha sữa Aptamil Anh số 3, lựa chọn nhiệt độ thích hợp để đảm bảo.

*2.2 Sữa Aptamil Anh có tốt không?*

*



*


Với đặc điểm hương vị thanh, mát phù hợp với những bé có cơ địa nóng. Nó giúp đảm bảo chức năng hệ tiêu hoá được ổn định và phát triển tốt nhất. Đây là sản phẩm được nghiên cứu có thể sử dụng thay cho một phần của sữa mẹ. 


Hiện nay, sữa aptamil Anh đã có nhiều cơ sở chuyên nhập khẩu tại Việt Nam, trong đó phải kể đến Danone. Nếu các gia đình muốn tìm kiếm loại sữa bổ sung cho trẻ giúp tăng cân, phát triển trí nào thì aptamil anh là một trong những sự lựa chọn không thể bỏ qua. 


Bên cạnh những ưu điểm, aptamil Anh cũng có những nhược điểm như bao dòng sản phẩm sữa khác trên thị trường. Đầu tiên phải đề cập đến thiết kế bao bì bằng hộp giấy làm cho quá trình bảo quản cần cẩn thận hơn các loại khác. 


Tiếp đó, hạn sử dụng của các dòng sữa Aptamil Anh thường khá ngắn (không đến 3 năm như những sữa công thức khác). Vì vậy, khi lựa chọn mua hàng, các bà mẹ nên chú ý đến hạn sử dụng để mua được sản phẩm chất lượng nhất nhé.


Sữa Aptamil Anh giúp bé tăng cân tuy nhiên nếu những gia đình nào muốn bé tăng cân vượt trội thì đây không phải là sự lựa chọn phù hợp. Như đã nói ở trên, sản phẩm giúp bé tăng cân một cách từ từ, có sự thay đổi từng ngày.


Mỗi số trong sữa Aptamil lại tương ứng với từng độ tuổi của con. Với sữa Aptamil số 3 sẽ phù hợp với giai đoạn từ 12 tháng - 24 tháng. Vì vậy mẹ nên tìm hiểu trước để mua đúng dòng sữa phù hợp cho bé. Ngoài ra, mẹ cần biết cách pha sữa đúng chuẩn dinh dưỡng, đặc biệt là dòng số 3. Mẹ có thể tham khảo hướng dẫn dưới đây.

*3. Hướng dẫn cách pha sữa aptamil số 3*

*



*


Để sữa đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất, các mẹ cần nắm kĩ cách pha sữa Aptamil Anh số 3


 như sau: sử dụng 1 thìa gạt ngang (khoảng 9,2game sữa bột) pha tương ứng với 50ml nước sẽ cho ra 57ml hỗn hợp. Mỗi lần cho bé ăn sữa, mẹ chỉ cần pha 100ml với 2 thìa sữa bột gạt ngang.


Chia đều mỗi ngày ăn 4 lần, sử dụng nhiệt độ nước pha sữa nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng 40 độ C để có thể đảm bảo hoạt động probiotic tốt nhất trong sữa. Khi mua sữa về, gia đình nên bảo quản ở nơi thoáng mát, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp chiếu vào. Hạn sử dụng không quá 3 năm và sử dụng tốt nhất sau khi mở nắp trong 4 tuần. Mẹ tiến hành pha sữa như sau:



*Bước 1*: Vệ sinh tay và tiệt trùng các thiết bị pha sữa
*Bước 2*: Đun sôi nước và để nguội ở nhiệt độ 40 độ C trong 30 phút.
*Bước 3*: Sử dụng muỗng đi kèm trong hộp và tuyệt đối không dùng muỗng bên ngoài sai định lượng.
*Bước 4*: Một muỗng gạt ngang sẽ tương ứng với 30ml nước. Lắc đều để hỗn hợp được hòa tan.
*Bước 5*: Kiểm tra lại nhiệt độ bằng cách nhỏ 1 giọt lên mu bàn tay. Sau đó, trẻ nhỏ có thể sử dụng bình thường.

Với những hướng dẫn cụ thể về cách pha sữa aptamil anh số 3 như trên, hy vọng bài viết sẽ cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết cho các mẹ. Để từ đó, các gia đình sẽ có những sự lựa chọn đúng đắn, an toàn hơn khi mua các sản phẩm sữa aptamil cho con của mình.


----------

